

Show HN: Jumpy – An Atom Package for Jumping around Code - DavidLGoldberg
https://atom.io/packages/jumpy

======
shift8
This plugin literally made me go back to SublimeText. I used Atom for months
but it was bothering me that it was slow. I saw this plugin and was super
excited. This plugin absolutely rocks. However...It only further showed off
how slow Atom is. Thanks to ohadron for linking the Sublime equivalent (makes
me feel better about going back to Sublime).

~~~
DavidLGoldberg
I don't see any performance issues of notable concern with Atom. I've done my
fair share of dev work both using Sublime and working on Sublime packages.

Are you constantly working in super large files or on an old machine?

Have you tried on the newest versions? They have made some serious performance
upgrades: [http://blog.atom.io/2014/07/22/default-to-react-
editor.html](http://blog.atom.io/2014/07/22/default-to-react-editor.html) And
what react on atom is all about: [http://blog.atom.io/2014/07/02/moving-atom-
to-react.html](http://blog.atom.io/2014/07/02/moving-atom-to-react.html)

Also, if my package was solely responsible for making you feel Atom was slow,
:-( (really hope not) I have, with the help of another contributor changed the
labels and animations, so that they all behave a lot faster now, and the whole
feel is a bit cleaner.

Maybe give Atom another shot with react turned on?

Also, while the whole character level precision ace-jump like easymotion is
great it's a little too complicated for my tastes. Several other people agree.
How have you been liking it? Does it jump between panes/views? Can you use it
to highlight text?

I almost had a sublime version of jumpy working (it jumped views) but I found
the architecture of sublime packages at least 4x more difficult to develop
than Atom packages (web tech / chromium etc.)

I think with the ease of development of Atom packages it's only a matter of
time before Atom takes over.

------
ohadron
Sublime Text equivalent:

[https://github.com/tednaleid/sublime-
EasyMotion](https://github.com/tednaleid/sublime-EasyMotion)

~~~
DavidLGoldberg
Very different. I had seen this a long time ago, wasn't able to get it to work
at the time, and was recently reminded by someone about it. He actually said
he prefers EasyMotion because of character level precision. I was thinking of
trying to create that as well, but I noticed someone has already started with
an atom plugin called quick-jump (Today).

Personally, I think jumpy is a bit easier on the brain, but only brings you to
the words. Also the quick-jump doesn't yet seem to work for vim-mode or
multiple pane jumping. I might try to contribute to quick-jump, or start my
own depending on collaboration etc.

------
gipp
The vim equivalent:

[https://github.com/Lokaltog/vim-easymotion](https://github.com/Lokaltog/vim-
easymotion)

------
glamp
like laser guidance for your vim commands. very handy!

~~~
DavidLGoldberg
Thanks!

~~~
glamp
is there an example picture w/ alt styles?

~~~
DavidLGoldberg
Nah, I didn't want to bloat the page, but I have a link to a gist that has it.
It's super easy to do in Atom.

So.. Styles can be overridden in "Atom" -> "Open Your Stylesheets"
[https://gist.github.com/DavidLGoldberg/58b96b80902724ba3c5a](https://gist.github.com/DavidLGoldberg/58b96b80902724ba3c5a)

